# Express On Road Championships June 8-10th 2007



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Entry fourm

Got some really cool things brewing for 2007 event.. Gona set the level 1 more step up...... 

Tire rule will be 3 sets per class for all events heats and mains. Tires will be marked and bought at track or brought to me unopened in package for teching and marking.

Were also looking into Cash bonus awards for top 2 classes...

Stock and 19T touring..

1st.... $150
2nd....$ 75
3rd.....$ 50

Bring it if ya got it!!!!


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

updated..

Hey all... Man what great friends we have. We have gotten great support for this event already coming in. Looks like this event is taking great shape early so I look for another record setting weeking for you all at Jackson R/C for the Express paved On Road Championships..

Confirmed..

Power Paint
EA Motorsports
Parma/PSE
Express Motorsports
Team Trinity
Pantheon Motorsports
Epic Motorsports
Much More Racing Products
Boca Bearings
Full Throttle Motorsports
Schumacher USA
BMI Racing products
Axiom Motors
Team Kwik

We have over 30 more waiting on confirmation so stay tuned for updates..

If anybody is looking to be a race supporter please E mail me at [email protected]


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

Past Express events have had 120+ enteries that included..

Jason Schreffler,Mike Dobbs,Jeff Cuffs,Larry Fairtrace, Mike Herald jr, Robbie Dodge,Craig Xavier,Mike Haynes,Mark Strasnick,Jarod Langlos,and many many more top drivers...


----------



## John Tag (Jun 3, 2004)

pics... http://www.jacksonrcracing.com/onroadpics.htm


----------

